# Fun pony games for kids



## OrangeEmpire (5 July 2007)

Help! I'm teaching a 8yr boy to ride and although he is progressing brilliantly, I worry about him getting bored.
Does anyone have any suggestions about fun games/activities we could play? He's currently still on the leadrein/lungeline.

All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## jumpthemoon (5 July 2007)

Round the world's? Half scissors, full scissors etc.. How many lead rein lessons has he had now?


----------



## HenryandPeta (5 July 2007)

set up cones and bend him in and out. You can play gymkhana games like crossing the bridge, doing a round the world when you shout "now", leaning forward to touch ears, back to touch top of tail, hands out like an airplane and stand up to improve his balance...


----------



## OrangeEmpire (5 July 2007)

He's had the grand total of three lessons but has already mastered rising trot, halt and turning. He is one of those sickeningly talented kids who just seem born to be riders. Technically a dream pupil of course but it seems even that has it's drawbacks!!

So far we've done round the world and Simon Says (touch pony's ears, touch toes, hands on head etc etc.)

I don't want to let him loose just yet as he doesn't have as much control as he thinks he has!


----------



## HenryandPeta (5 July 2007)

In that case stick him on the lunge and stand away from him so that he thinks he's in control! Get him to stop at points you dictate, what about rein back? Turn on the forehand, figure of 8's on his own in walk... Freddie won't piss off! proper 20m circles etc...


----------



## Nosey (5 July 2007)

You could set up a handy pony course - there are endless variations you could use here from things hanging about the yard. My daughter loves doing that sort of thing as well as other gymkhana games.


----------



## emma69 (5 July 2007)

I'd take him off the lead line. Stick to walk to begin with, as he masters steering, lots of simple change of reins, some 20m circles, maybe a serpentine or two as he gets better. I rarely start children on a line, but when I do, I take it off but stay close to begin with, backing up slowly over the course of the lesson till I am back in the middle - they come on leaps and bounds when they are having to think for themselves.


----------



## Twilight (5 July 2007)

We have a basic le trec course set up in our field and the kids love to play on it.  Bending pole using electric fence posts, a circle made of an old pipe to stop in.  Poles to set over a box to post a letter in.  An S bend made of poles to steer though.  a narrow bridge (2 small jumps about 3 foot apart to walk between).  A narrow coridor of poles.  Poles to step over.  They can start in walk and gradually build up to trotting the bending poles etc.

They also love going out for a little walk up the road or round the fields.

Have fun


----------



## lucylemon (5 July 2007)

perhaps a walk round the roads/bridle paths on the lead rein? most kids enjoy that 
	
	
		
		
	


	





or yes like gymkana games almost on the lead rein, and maybe try him bareback on the lead rein? it will help with his balance


----------



## Boxers (5 July 2007)

Can't think what it's called but my kids do this.  It might be called traffic lights.

You shout out Green and he has to walk his pony, amber he has to trot and red he has to stop.

If you shout cowboy he has to canter and shout Yeee-hah.

If you shout pedestrian crossing he has to halt and wait for you to cross in front of him.

If you shout road rage he has to trot or canter shouting 'get out the way' or 'come on slow coach' etc.

It's fun if there are 2 or 3 kids doing it together.

Oh yes - you shout racetime and they have to canter or trot in a forward position, crouched over the withers.


----------



## lucylemon (5 July 2007)

wow i would like to do that xD and im 13


----------

